# I don't feel sad nor happy nor anything really. Whats going on?



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> Found a vid that describes it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. I also felt overly logical and INTP-ish for a long time, and I was very nihilistic in my approach to life. I just needed to get out of my head, and start doing stuff. The absolutely best solution is to not think about it, and just accept it. Depression is a complex illness, and I think there is only one solution to it.

The best advice I can give you is to not search for the answers to everything. I know it sounds contradictory, but the more you think something is wrong with you, the more you will feel something is wrong with you. I don't mean that you should not be introspective, but just observe and accept. Maybe you don't have to feel these strong emotions at this period of your life. Grab some beers and have some fun 

More often than not, a storm is just a storm. It will pass! 

I'll also recommend you this video: 



 some great wisdom!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, figured it out. Looks like I still got something called "walking depression". Its basically depression, however I'm a highly functioning depressive, which basically means I'm able to function despite it with some minor drawbacks, such as cutting, compulsive negative states of mind and random angry outbreaks.

For example I yelled at my boss, he hid in his office and sent me a mail ... poor bastard. Good thing he didn't fire me, tho I kinda wish he would have. Tired of working at the company...so fucking tired of it.

Anyway, had a chat with mom in which I almost broke down into a crying fit and had to escape to the bathroom and compose myself otherwise I would have probably scream-cried. That kinda frightened me. Idk why or what triggered it. Turns out I have this since age 9 and she knew something was wrong one day when I came hoe, went into my room, closed the door and didn't come out the same person again. Parents had hoped it would blow over and got used to me over time it seems, while I simply forgot how it is to live without feeling dead inside.

Idk what to do tho. I don't know how ppl without depression are or what that feels like to go through the day without thinking of just surviving till the next one.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I was feeling like this for a long time, see a therapist , I really helped me personally.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Mair said:


> I was feeling like this for a long time, see a therapist , I really helped me personally.


Yeah... I'd put not going to it being costly :/ but really I just don't want to know what I have buried deep down inside.

Got to fix this somehow -.- fuck. The weird thing is that I consider this state of mind to be :/ normal... which apparently its not and nothing do from exercise to the above, to sunshine, eating right or sleeping enough seems to work.

Sleeping keeps the oppressive heavy "the world is wrong" feeling I get when I'm tired away, but the numbness is always there.  which is kinda weird considering, I doubt ppl feel that when tired.

:/ been functioning like this for 2 decades...holy frack


----------

